# Pret unitar lei/UM



## Kraus

Hi! Could someone please explain to me what "UM" means in this case? I've found this term in a price list. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## parakseno

UM comes from "unitate de măsură" (unit of measurement - as kilograms, kilometers, miles etc.)


----------



## Kraus

I thought it was "unitate de măsură" too, but it's strange in this context:

the first line of the price list is "Nr. crt. - Denumire produs/serviciu/lucrare - UM - Cantit - Pret unitar Lei/UM - Valoare, fara TVA LEI - Valoare, fara TVA Euro - Furnizorul ecc." 

Under "UM" there is always the term "Buc" (Bucată?). 

Many thanks anyway!


----------



## parakseno

Just to be sure  I'll explain each item

Nr. crt. (număr curent) - current number 
Denumire produs/serviciu/lucrare - name of the product
UM - unit of measurement
Cantit (cantitate) - quantity
Preţ unitar Lei/UM - price per unit
Valoare, fara TVA LEI - value without VAT in lei
Valoare, fara TVA Euro - value without VAT in euro
TVA = taxa pe valoare adăugată (value added tax)



> Under "UM" there is always the term "Buc" (Bucată?).


Indeed, "buc" comes from "bucată" (piece, unit).
As for using exclusively "buc" I can tell you that there are many people that would use it rather than other units. For example, when referring to bottles of water, many would use "buc" (counting the bottles) rather than "l"/"litru" (liter).


----------



## Kraus

Thank you very much again!  So in Italian I can say "Prezzo/unità in lei" or "Prezzo unitario in lei".


----------



## parakseno

With the Italian I know, it sounds OK to me.


----------

